# What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (interactive post, this means you!)



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So I am curious as to what everyone on this forum drove before they got their MK2 TT. Post up a pic if you have one of your previous ride.


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*

2006 350Z


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Duble good job on the interlagos!
My 2006 silverstone 350z








And my 2008 Avus silver metallic A5 S-Line
















Not sure how far back u wanna go but i also had a few others


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (alva8193)*

B6 S4 
Dirty pic and was still new.








Before that a B6 A4 Same color lol


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

2008 VW R32








I sort of miss having a hot hatch but have no regrets. The TT still retains the 3.2 VR6 + AWD, but also gives me a 6-speed manual and sheds a few hundred pounds


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*

Guess we gotta trend here.








2005 Z


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (Fissues)*

Lots of Z guys... I can see the attraction.
my previous 2... (sorry, i'm a bit of a photo whore)
2008 VW R32
















2005 Lotus Elise


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*

My rides from the last 5 years







:







































































] 


_Modified by 353S at 8:42 PM 7/24/2009_


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (353S)*

Jeez, (3) 350Zs, (3) R32s, (2) Lotuses - and we're still on the first page


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

HAHA!
I think I've made the biggest upgrade here out of all of them.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*









I know, I know; vertical doors. But it looked good on that car, at least to me.


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

My last 2


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (americo11)*

Wow... I thought I would be the only rubicon... let alone a Jeep... but you had the exact same one I had! Too funny!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm noticing trends though for sure lol


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re:*

geeeee no GTIs?


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*

I drove a very modified MK I TT
Here is a little fav pictures
Rolling on air








Someone stole the bonnet


----------



## TTSmikeTTS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*

http://s929.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
One of these.


----------



## TTSmikeTTS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (TTSmikeTTS)*

Allow me to try again. It was this little red beauty.


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

353s did your Rubi Leak? Mine did but I fixed it...was a nice Jeep...I Just had the need to navigate corners faster...lol...!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (TTSmikeTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTSmikeTTS* »_Allow me to try again. It was this little red beauty.









I like this. I feel a bit homesick though.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I was gonna ask where all the A3 guys were.


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

haha i got the slowest i gues








http://foto.zita.be/4889404103
my polo mk3 saloon
there are not many of them

i still got them for sale btw


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I was gonna ask where all the A3 guys were.

Im a'gonna answer that burning question. Im right here, I got this one.....
*I miss this one terribly....









This one not so much.....








*


_Modified by iModTTS at 7:50 AM 7/27/2009_


----------



## souTThie (May 13, 2009)

i was driving the total opposite of a TT, 06 VW Touareg. It was a sluggish boat but I miss it sometimes.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

iModTTS, Why didn't you like the Cayman?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (353S)*

Interior build quality was wretched. The Cayman S would be a great track specific car, but it lacks in areas that Audi is totally refined. The "sonic boom clamshell" issue drove me bananas. The front wheel hopped on uturns and I did nothing to the suspension... seriously I could go on and on. I'll just say that the TTS is a superior car in every way, just minus a bit of HP's. These were not isolated issue with my car, they were well noted on CaymanClub.net by other owners. This is MY opinion on that car, others can see it however they want but I had a bad experience with my first Porsche. 
What about you 353, why'd you move away from the Cayman?


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

why do you care what others drove - need the ego boost to try to feel like you are part of a "cool" group???
Relax and just enjoy...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

......?


----------



## Turbhoe (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_why do you care what others drove - need the ego boost to try to feel like you are part of a "cool" group???
Relax and just enjoy...


Ahhh I see we have a new ***** of the forum... Sweet.... All your posts make sense now, lol.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_why do you care what others drove - need the ego boost to try to feel like you are part of a "cool" group??? 

A rusty wire coat hanger would have been great for you about 38 years ago. Keep your negativity out of here fatty.











_Modified by iModTTS at 10:59 AM 7/30/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_
A rusty wire coat hanger would have been great for you about 38 years ago. *Keep your negativity out of here fatty.* 









_Modified by iModTTS at 10:59 AM 7/30/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

haha iMod layin it down!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

ROFL Jason needs to be a moderator for this section!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*

Well guys it's like this. I'm a mellow dude until someone pisses me off, then the Italiano is going to regulate. I don't do the whole E-thug deal, but I won't put up with any bullsh!t in real life, so why would I take crap from some IT nerd trying to hate on the internet? Correct me if I'm wrong, but now that we are all working on making a great forum together, it would have been only a matter of time before one of you guys would have done the same thing. Anyway, enough with this idiot. If he keeps on, let's get the admins to terminate his account. It's that simple.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (ChariotsOfFire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChariotsOfFire* »_HAHA!
I think I've made the biggest upgrade here out of all of them. 

















No way, I win that contest. BEHOLD, CHEVY CAVALIER RALLY SPORT FURY!!!







(RS badges removed, LOL)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You win


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

yep, clear winner.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What the heck did you drive before the MK2 TT? (iModTTS)*

Six years of this...


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (BMWBig6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWBig6* »_
No way, I win that contest. BEHOLD, CHEVY CAVALIER RALLY SPORT FURY!!!







(RS badges removed, LOL)


I concede defeat.








I'm cool with second. Haha.


----------



## Pwagondraggin (Nov 20, 2009)

*i win (1990 mercury sable)*










bought this puppy for 600 bucks with 26,000 miles on it. 



















then sold it for 1800


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's mine..
Got a Jeep Thing...this was my 4th








66 T-Bird








61 T-Bird Conv








3rd Jeep








05 Z








this one is not actually my car but had the exact model minus the wheels








Me waxing the Supra








Waxing again 88 Fiero GT








and again 87 Stang GT vert








Loads more but you get the picture...I usually have my cars for a year or so..except the t-birds which in both cases I restored.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Before I got my TTS I drove one of these:










Note the graceful lines and gentle curves of a timeless design.

------------

Okay, that was a long time before the TTS. In fact it was my first car. Four speed on the column, 800 screaming cc's and best of all you never had to change the oil. That's because it had a two cycle engine. You got mix the oil with the gas. What a great exhaust note.

And the gauges had real glass lenses. However there was no tach but it was not needed. All you had to do was watch the temperature gauge. Go up an incline of, say, two degrees at around 50 mph and you could watch the temp gauge climb into the red. Once I managed to hit the upper 60's while going down a hil with a strong tail wind.

Parts were no problem as there was a guy who had a farm and he used Saabs for farm work. He had a whole fleet of them along with boxes of spare parts. He had one arm which made shift somewhat problematic. Eventually he got his remaining arm entwined with the steering wheel while trying to steer and shift and ended up driving (terminally) into a tree.

I can safely say that the Saab was the worst car I ever owned.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Lots of Z cars boys?????*

Lots of Z cars....I thought only girls drove those? (flame suit on)

My last 9 have been VW's...here's a few.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Love to see what else people like, so many cool cars. 

I traded this..










For this.










I still have this...










and this...










And have previously also rocked these and others...


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Lots of Nissans, so i'll add another - 2001 Nissan Pulsar.... no it's not worth uploading a picture


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

RS4


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

One more Nissan.... White Nissan Versa.... Not worth a pic. It's dead. I killed it. :laugh:
Before that I had an '82 Dodge Aries K... How's that for a double bucket o trash? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

dunno how far back we should go but here's a scan of my 95' Acura Integra GSR..loved hearing the vtec scream at 7000rpm. Kept that car for 8 yrs. 








then got introed to the Audi world starting with a 03' B6 A4 1.8T QMT in light silver 








then hello Audi "S" models 07' B7 S4 QMT in brilliant black.... ah black is sooo nice when polished... I miss that V8!








Currently residing in the garage: 09' TTS & 10' S4 








What can I say.. once you've been spoiled by Audi it's really hard to look at anything else....


----------



## Pwagondraggin (Nov 20, 2009)

i thought this was supposed to be how we UPGRADED to a mk2


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> dunno how far back we should go but here's a scan of my 95' Acura Integra GSR..loved hearing the vtech scream at 7000rpm. Kept that car for 8 yrs.
> Currently residing in the garage: 09' TTS & 10' S4
> 
> 
> ...


mate those 2 are AWESOME!! love love love the colour choices too haha.

would be a great garage to walk into every morning


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

maaaaan...i used to have a 1998 toyota camry. it cried every time i went up a hill with 4 people inside.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

wdninja said:


> maaaaan...i used to have a 1998 toyota camry. it cried every time i went up a hill with 4 people inside.


My friend has one still.. did your suspension squeak like old bedsprings?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> What can I say.. once you've been spoiled by Audi it's really hard to look at anything else....


Great garage, I really tried to warm up to the new S4/A4 body style but just couldnt enjoy it like the previous models as great as the performance is.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

@johnsmith.... Thanks dude! It is nice to walk into, cheers you up even when you know you're driving to work. Would be nicer with a TT-RS. :laugh:
but congrats on your RS order! I bet the wait is too long!



SKNKWRX said:


> Great garage, I really tried to warm up to the new S4/A4 body style but just couldnt enjoy it like the previous models as great as the performance is.


Yeah I know the body style takes getting used to. (I'm a big fan of the b5 s4) but on this B8 Love the front end, but the rear? Not so much. Driving it though more than makes up for that.


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

MaXius said:


> My friend has one still.. did your suspension squeak like old bedsprings?


haha it didnt get that bad. it only had about 70k miles when i got rid of it in 2009.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Been a busy few years. Had fun modding the heck outta this:


















Then replaced it with this:










Someone wanted the B7 Avant more than me so replaced it with this:










Decided it was time to downsize and have fun modding again:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

My first new car, which I sold and bought back a few years ago and have been meaning to restore. I guess I'm sentimental.










Drove this for a year before the TTS. A torquey 2.5! This is the engine the TTRS is based on. Damn you Audi, why didn't you sell the RS here earlier! Love my TTS too much to part with it now...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> @johnsmith.... Thanks dude! It is nice to walk into, cheers you up even when you know you're driving to work. Would be nicer with a TT-RS. :laugh:
> but congrats on your RS order! I bet the wait is too long!


Mate I bet !!!! Getting into my R32 in the morning is something to look forward to even but I'll bet jumping into that S4 would be awesome!!! I had one on the track and for me (out of the RS5, RS6, S6, TTS, S5 (sportback and coupe) ) the S4 was the most impressive. I didn't know they were so quick, had such an epic sound and drove the way that they do. LOVED it!!! Also loved the RS6 mind you!!! hahaha  

Was on way to work this morning and was behind a Sprint Blue 2011 S4 with the rego "BLTPRF" - looked epic!! Am now trying to get my Father (bit of a hoon family haha) to buy an S4 in that Sprint Blue or in Ibis White  

Thanks man - yeah estimated delivery date is Oct 15! PUMPED!!!!


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

'98.5 A4, '03 350Z Track, '03 Mitsu. Evo VIII, '05 Mitsu. Evo VIII, '08 GTI, '07 A4 Avant S-Line.


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Cars: 04.5 Jetta GLI Tornado red, 09 Mercedes C300 sport Mars red
SUVs: 02 Chevy suburban 454, 06 Cadillac Escalade esv
Current: 08 Audi TT 3.2 mag. ride (tornado?) red

Someone stole my camera but I will get photos up and show you guys what a GLI looks like after a 140 mph, 30'ish roll accident.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

PBrotz said:


> Cars: 04.5 Jetta GLI Tornado red, 09 Mercedes C300 sport Mars red
> SUVs: 02 Chevy suburban 454, 06 Cadillac Escalade esv
> Current: 08 Audi TT 3.2 mag. ride (tornado?) red
> 
> Someone stole my camera but I will get photos up and show you guys what a GLI looks like after a 140 mph, 30'ish roll accident.


Oh wow!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Stevelev

I like your Audi's and all but, let's see some mo' of that little cottage behind the cars. It's impressive too.


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

95 Audi Model 90, still in the family for my son.


----------



## CarlitosPR (May 3, 2011)

2008 Infiniti G37 (I know lol)










2004 Ducati Monster Dark


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

This one lasted 4 months until we bought a second R32.. Because 1 is never enough 









Beast undergoing the weekly 4 hour wash 


Definitely going to miss the R32 when it goes in 3 odd months and the TTRS arrives!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Which TT? I'm on my third. So far.

No photos of - SLK320, SLK32 AMG, SL55 AMG

The first previous car with a crappy photo:









Once upon a time there was this one:









Then I got my first TT:









Added this one for a short time:









Sold the Cayman and got this TTS:









Then I traded the first TT Roadster for this TTS Roadster:









And added this most recently:









The really sad thing is - I got the 997TT in 2007! Maybe I'll keep one of the current ones a while! Unless the TT-RS is really special. . .


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Beast undergoing the weekly 4 hour wash
> 
> 
> Definitely going to miss the R32 when it goes in 3 odd months and the TTRS arrives!


I miss mine a lot....esp the exhaust tones....but I'm enjoying the TTs too....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I miss mine a lot....esp the exhaust tones....but I'm enjoying the TTs too....


It's just such a good honest car that doesn't really draw much attention to itself till you burn everyone off the lights leaving people going "WHAT THE???" 

Having said that, everytime I've driven the TTRS it leaves the R32 feeling pretty second rate.

Luckily we will still have the 5 door R32 for a little while longer (possibly to be replaced by an S3 or A4 3.0TDI S Line)

Interestingly the manual (3door) seems to ride a bit harsher and wants to rev a bit more and exhaust note can be a bit more raw meaty.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Sold this one for a black 3.2 6S Quattro TT:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

decently clean little Jetta there bro; interested to see what you get done with your TT. I also own a 3.2 so I will have to say good choice.


Keep those wheels? They wouldn't look too bad I don't think


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

oh and, great choice on color as well, it is very obviously the best.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

The 2008 TT as become 5X112 so my wheels wont fit on the new car, it's a shame cause I had them stripped of the clearcoat and mirror polished!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

current:









came from this: 2000 A4 2.8 Quattro (engine broke down on me .. needed rebuild so ended up with a certified used TT instead lol) ... had this for about 4-5 years


















and my very first car ... 1994 Honda Accord LX (drove this for almost 10yrs)


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

tt-ho said:


> current:



I'm really diggin that blue color. They had a CPO on the lot in Jax in that color....3.2...pretty.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

Had this for 6 years before I sold it. It served double duty as a track car and street car until I finally got a dedicated race car. It was then supercharged with a VF Engineering stage 1 kit and made 406rwhp. 

Sold the race car last year and "went to the dark-side" as my BMW friends say. I do love the TTS, and don't really plan on too many mods. I do miss the M3 sometimes.........


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*Had some Fun with this one!!!!!*








[/URL]


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*First attempts at pictures, new to forum.*


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*Can't figure it out, looks like I'm only going to get a pic of the engine to post.*










Anyway 1987 Buick Turbo T - Turbonetics Stage 3 turbo, Kenne Bell Chipped, SS headers & Exhaust, intake, 70mm throttle body, injectors, HFFP, modified Intercooler, Baer 4 wheel disk brakes, Tube A-Arms, ROH ZR4's 17x8.5 staggered, etc., etc., etc.

Looks like the TT is heading down the same road!!!!


----------



## Dieselburn (Sep 13, 2004)

Drove the 2008 Audi RS4 with the Titanium and Exclusive packages - the RS4 and the TTS were both delivered togeher from Florida. Have since sold the RS4 but kept the TTS. I miss the rush of the V8 but it was not pratical commuter :laugh: ....


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i had a 2007 vw jetta wolfs edition MT. slamed on koni coilovers. i do miss the lowness n rubbing.. lol.. ok maybe not 










and this









sold the bike n traded the jetta in for this sexy machine 










08 3.2L MT navi+mag ride


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

xBassi said:


> i had a 2007 vw jetta wolfs edition MT. slamed on koni coilovers. i do miss the lowness n rubbing.. lol.. ok maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nothin' wrong going from "rub-a-dub" to "dunked audi" we encourage that sort of behavior in this forum! :laugh:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i have the mag ride.. idk what company makes any suspension compatible with it. and if there is, it'll cost and arm n a leg.. sigh..


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> i have the mag ride.. idk what company makes any suspension compatible with it. and if there is, it'll cost and arm n a leg.. sigh..


 KW good sir


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I used H&R sport springs and it works fine.....Neuspeed bars. With the heavier motor, I'd leave the front bar off and only do the rear one. I did both.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I used H&R sport springs and it works fine.....Neuspeed bars. With the heavier motor, I'd leave the front bar off and only do the rear one. I did both.


 Yep, you are correct sir! I ran H&R springs on my TTS before we knew about the fix that KW created. Id go KW V3 with the "EleKtronics kit" if you want to go the full monty.


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

I drove a 1999 VW Golf TDI with biturbo conversion. +300hp with more agressive setup.


----------

